# H: HE, and 40k Orks W:Lizardmen and Fow



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have two sets of The Island of Blood HE. Looking to get some Lizardmen or Fow, but really want Lizardmen
I have:
High Elf Prince on Griffon 2 
High Elf Mage, 2
20 High Elf Lothern Sea Guard, 
20 High Elf Sword Masters of Hoeth
10 Reavers

Also have full AoBR Orks set


----------

